# My zaino collection



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok guys this is my zaino collection thanks to Alex at elite car care :thumb: taken only a few months to get like this so happy with there products its know my main use 










Zaino Z-7 Show Car Wash X 2 
Zaino Z-AIO - All In One
Zaino Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finishes
Zaino Z-CS Clear Seal
Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss
Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish
Zaino Z-6 Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray










Zaino Z-5 PRO Show Car Polish for Swirls and Fine Scratches
Zaino ZFX - Special Effects Accelerator X2
Zaino Z-18 ClayBar
Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale Spray Seal










Zaino Z1
Zaino Z-3 Show Car Polish for Regular Paint Finishes
Zaino Z-PC Fusion Dual Action Paint Cleaner Swirl Remover










Zaino Z-7 Show Car Wash X 4
Zaino Z-6 Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray X 2
Zaino Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finishes










Zaino Tri-Foam Applicator Pad X 2










Zaino Snow White Border-Free Towels
Zaino Luxury Finishing Towels










Zaino Z-9 & Z-10 - Leather Protection Twins

Comments good or bad


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you mad man! :lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Truely smitten! I've yet to try out my zaino, hope it's as good as it's made out to be!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> you mad man! :lol:


i have 99.9 % oh i have a second z8 and a second z16



Dipesh said:


> Truely smitten! I've yet to try out my zaino, hope it's as good as it's made out to be!


it is fantastic stuff


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Want


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Gillen said:


> Want


u want regret it when u do


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

DaKine said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


thanks bud its such a nice product :argie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Love it, favourite product by a light year. Seriously if I had the money kicking around I'd buy loads and loads, so a bit at a time for now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice Tom,Not enough Z7 IMO:lol:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice zaino is on my list for next purchase


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

DaKine said:


> Love it, favourite product by a light year. Seriously if I had the money kicking around I'd buy loads and loads, so a bit at a time for now.


I used most off last months wages on this lot :lol:



Ross said:


> Nice Tom,Not enough Z7 IMO:lol:


6 bottles :lol: how many is enough :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> nice zaino is on my list for next purchase


trust me once u have gone zaino u want go bk :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-tom- said:


> I used most off last months wages on this lot :lol:
> 
> 6 bottles :lol: how many is enough :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


Emmmm:lol:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

-tom- said:


> trust me once u have gone zaino u want go bk :argie:


im tempted to order it now :wall: the misses will kill me


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> im tempted to order it now :wall: the misses will kill me


go on


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

i think its absolute brilliant stuff. and then smells are great.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

warrenlord51 said:


> i think its absolute brilliant stuff. and then smells are great.


agree with you there fully


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice collection dude.

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Nice collection dude.
> 
> Robbie


Might give u a run soon :lol:cheers bud i have alex to thank :lol:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

NIce collection! I think you have more than me now :lol:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

heard the clay is pretty bad, whats your thoughts?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice collection tom thats a shed load of Zaino you've got there.

i now have z2 pro, zfx,z-cs,z8,z7 and 2 oval applicators.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry chaps do not agree.

Did two black Range Rovers last year, one with Zaino and the other with Opti Seal.

Well after faffing about with the Zaino and just spritzing the other one with Opti Seal the customer rang me and said do all my cars now with Opti Seal that other stuff was naff. He even bought Opti Seal just in case I ever ran out.

But as always each to their own but I just do not rate the stuff.


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

z8 lived up to what i was expecting but z5 i'd leave alone they smell great tho and very easy to use


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> NIce collection! I think you have more than me now :lol:


haha dont think that can be good :lol:



scottgm said:


> heard the clay is pretty bad, whats your thoughts?


the clay i find fantastic each to there own thou :thumb:



dubplate Dan said:


> nice collection tom thats a shed load of Zaino you've got there.
> 
> i now have z2 pro, zfx,z-cs,z8,z7 and 2 oval applicators.


nice little start there u need more thou 



Mirror Finish said:


> Sorry chaps do not agree.
> 
> Did two black Range Rovers last year, one with Zaino and the other with Opti Seal.
> 
> ...


as u say bud each to there own, i have yet to try opti seal :thumb:



GS300 said:


> z8 lived up to what i was expecting but z5 i'd leave alone they smell great tho and very easy to use


have u had problems with z5? z8 smells fantastic


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection mate :thumb:

I've got a fair bit of Zaino but not that much lol


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Nice collection mate :thumb:
> 
> I've got a fair bit of Zaino but not that much lol


cheers bud


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

You like Zaino then?:argie:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

pajpower0 said:


> You like Zaino then?:argie:


u could say that :lol:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

someone likes zaino! have you used the leather cleaner Z9 and 10, if so what are they like? was thinking of getting some myself


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> NIce collection! I think you have more than me now :lol:


I must have more than you too then


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mirror Finish said:


> Sorry chaps do not agree.
> 
> Did two black Range Rovers last year, one with Zaino and the other with Opti Seal.
> 
> ...


I would be interested to talk to you more about this and maybe help?

Just want to clarify the "faffing about" bit?

If I can be of any assistance by all means holar me :thumb:

John


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ajmanby said:


> someone likes zaino! have you used the leather cleaner Z9 and 10, if so what are they like? was thinking of getting some myself


i have used them and they are fantastic products. :thumb:



Johnnyopolis said:


> I must have more than you too then


u must have slight more than me  do i get special gift :lol:


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

no problems I just expected a bit more of a wow factor, I've 2 coats of z8 and a coat of z6 over smartwax concours on mine at the moment washing is very easy


----------

